# How to upgrade usb 2.0 to 3.0



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 20, 2011)

Guys i have intel h57 chipset. Dell is the manufacturer.
I know that it supports only usb 2.0. My friend told that its possible using
a pcie card. So if yes plsz suggest a could usb 3.0 card and which should also have 6 gb/s sata support. i have a graphic card so does my mobo have another slot free? thanks.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 20, 2011)

Give Exact details of the Mobo and what other cards you got.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 20, 2011)

m not able to upload a cpuz pic so m typing the details
Manufacturer-dell inc
Model-0C2KJT
Chipset-intel  DMI Host Bridge
South bridge- intel  H57
LPCIO- ITE  IT8721
Than theres bios settings
Than Graphic interface
Version- PCI-Express
Link Width-x16
Max supported-x16
These things are thr in cpuz abt my mobo..thanks.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2011)

if your mobo has one pic-e x1 slot then get a pci-e x1 Usb 3.0 - 2 Port Adapter - something like this 

Sedna Pcie Usb 3.0 2 Port Adapter


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2011)

use speccy to know about what expansion slots are available. but i can't guarantee that those slots will be usable. i have seen branded PC shipping with boards with plastic slots being removed off the expansion slots. maybe to cut cost or maybe to limit the expansion.

still post a screenshot of the motherboard tab from speccy. it'll look something like this: *i.imgur.com/BWP1x.jpg

PS: that AGP slot is an error by speccy 

but even with those cards, you'll get USB 3.0 slots at the rear of your cabby.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 22, 2011)

*i56.tinypic.com/2rg147o.png
this is my motherboard image of speecy.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2011)

looks like your mobo has 3x pci-e slots and one pci slot - now on the pci-e x16 slot you have a gfx card - so there are only 2 pci-e slot left from which one should be pci-e x1/x4 on which you should be able to install a pci-e x1 USB 3.0 card.

BTW, is it possible to post a pic of your mobo - that will tell us for sure what kind of slots are in there


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys..
topgear yesterday i tried very hard to open my cabinet..but could not the screws are jammed i guess..i dnt know..but i will try to post the pic of my mobo as soon as possible..


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ Try using some oil at the screw gauges while opening them. It may help.


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> Thanks guys..
> topgear yesterday i tried very hard to open my cabinet..but could not the screws are jammed i guess..i dnt know..but i will try to post the pic of my mobo as soon as possible..



ok ... I'll be waiting ...

if you want to install a pci-e card even then you have to open up the cabby - so finish the hard work first


----------

